# similar to Die Kunst Der Fugue ?



## Super Hans (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi , I have been listening to Die Kunst Der Fugue (JSQ) for a long time whenever I want to listen to classical music. I know very little about classical music but it seems well balanced. Not too flowery and not too thunderous. I do enjoy Glenn Gould - Goldberg Variations but prefer strings.

I was wondering if anyone can suggest works similar to Die Kunst Der Fugue. 
If you have any links for classical n00bs feel free to paste

Thank You


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The closest work I can think of is Bach's A Musical Offering.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

The _Musicalisches Opfer_ (aka The Musical Offering) would be a logical next step for you: 




Canon and counterpoint, my friend, canon and counterpoint! The sonata here is my favorite part, in four movements starting at 51:07.

Geez, Bulldog, you beat me to the punch. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If you dig Bach fugues, check out the greatest collection of all, IMHO, The Well Tempered Clavier Books One and Two, preferably on harpsichord. Sorry, but this work doesn't transcribe well to chamber groups.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ditto, hpowders. Check out this twelve tone series in an 18th century piece!






See the prelude in A minor- 1:54:18.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, get Musical Offering. Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields do renditions of both Art of Fugue and Musical Offering with strings, woodwinds, harpsichord and organ that are very good.

Is "JSQ" the Juiliard? I have a recording of the Keller string quartet of the Kunst der Fuge that I really like.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I think he meant JSB?


----------



## Super Hans (Dec 6, 2015)

JSQ = Juiliard yes

thanks for the replies


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Super Hans said:


> Hi , I have been listening to Die Kunst Der Fugue (JSQ) for a long time whenever I want to listen to classical music. I know very little about classical music but it seems well balanced. Not too flowery and not too thunderous. I do enjoy Glenn Gould - Goldberg Variations but prefer strings.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can suggest works similar to Die Kunst Der Fugue.
> If you have any links for classical n00bs feel free to paste
> ...


Purcell's fantasias and in nomines for viol consort.

Volume 3 of Richard Egarr's Froberger series, the one with Toccatas, capricci and ricercari.

Roberday's sequence of organ fugues

Frescobaldi's Canzoni da sonare

The sequence of organ fantasies and fugues which may or may not be by Louis Couperin (get the recording by Laurent Beyhurst.)

The Emerson Quartet's recording of transcriptions of Fugues from Well Tempered Clavier.

Peter Maxwell Davies's transcriptions of seven In Nomines by John Taverner.

This recording of transcriptions of early music by Ensemble Recherche









Brian Ferneyhough's Dum Transsiset, and his sequence of sonatas for quartet, the ones named after letters in the Greek alphabet.

Gerd Zacher's Die Kunst Einer Fuge, be careful not to confuse it with his recording of Die Kunst der Fuge (which is exceptional, by the way.)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Glenn Gould and fugues? Try this!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Vivaldi´s _L´Estro Armonico _ op.3 in the old Marriner recording,

Händel´s _Concerti Grossi op.3 & 6_ in the Pommer recordings;

both underline the many things going on simultaneously in the music, in a relatively lyrical, fluent style.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Super Hans said:


> Hi , I have been listening to Die Kunst Der Fugue (JSQ) for a long time whenever I want to listen to classical music. I know very little about classical music but it seems well balanced. Not too flowery and not too thunderous. I do enjoy Glenn Gould - Goldberg Variations but prefer strings.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can suggest works similar to Die Kunst Der Fugue.
> If you have any links for classical n00bs feel free to paste
> ...


Wow! You have refined taste for a "noob." The Art of the Fugue can be a difficult work to love.

As mentioned above, I'm thinking going back to some of the viol ensemble pieces, such as Henry Purcell's,  that were all the rage nearly 100 years before Bach might be as enjoyable. It can get a little "flowery" at times, but also very studious.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Weston said:


> Wow! You have refined taste for a "noob." The Art of the Fugue can be a difficult work to love.
> 
> As mentioned above, I'm thinking going back to some of the viol ensemble pieces, such as Henry Purcell's,  that were all the rage nearly 100 years before Bach might be as enjoyable. It can get a little "flowery" at times, but also very studious.


If you've been finding that "studious" and "flowery" music to your tastes, then Pachelbel's chamber works would be right up your alley if you haven't availed yourself of them before.


----------



## MosmanViolinist (Nov 10, 2015)

If you like the Art of Fugue, you'll probably enjoy any of the 48 preludes and fugues for clavier.


----------



## Super Hans (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks all, I've listened to a few from the composers suggested.
I really like Johann Pachelbel Chamber Works,London Baroque


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

You might consider Hindemith's Ludus Tonalis (composed in 1943):

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL088B3BC1350BDC72

Like the Art of Fugue, it's intended as a kind of stylistic summa. Be aware, though, that for every one who loves it (like me) there are many more who don't!

Richter's performance, included in the link, is the best.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

You might like any amount of Renaissance polyphony.

Here's a piece I chose almost at random, if you like it, there's a LOT more where it came from. 




I was also recently at a concert where a string quartet alternated movements from the Art of Fugue with Webern's 5 movements for string quartet op. 5 and it was oddly effective, so maybe worth a try:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> You might consider Hindemith's Ludus Tonalis (composed in 1943):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL088B3BC1350BDC72
> 
> ...


I agree about Richter. I have his recording on the Pyramid label and have been told that it's quite valuable. However, I'm not giving it up.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I didn't enjoy Richter's recording. I much prefer Anatoly Verdernikov (which is a free download somewhere on the web.)

Apart from the trivial fact that lt has some fugues in it, the only real reason for linking aof and Lt, as far as I can see, is that they're both serious explorations of ideas. In that respect, Christian Wolff's piano etudes is worth mentioning here. 

Having said that, there was a recording of some of the Ludus Tonalis interludes on organ released on Naxos a couple of years ago which seemed to find some sort of comedy in the music.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

William Byrd's Viol Consorts have many similarities. There is an album by Phantasm that has them all.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)




----------

